# Elective c-section after traumatic first labour?



## Fire_fly

Deleted.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## Sarahcake

Im in the same boat currently. 

I'm waiting to see the midwife at my booking in appointment before I get panicky but I had a hideous labour with my son - botched induction, back to back, shoulder dystocia, heart rate dropped, episiotomy, ventous, blood transfusions, catheter for 6 weeks post birth - you name it, I got had it. 

I was told by the consultant last time that I would need a csection for subsequent children as the dystocia risk is so high. 

My city however are very pushy on vaginal births apparently so I don't know what to do. I think I'd like to give it another go vaginally but realistically I think I'm looking at a section. It's just weather the midwife agrees I guess. 

I see her 23rd of June so we shall see. 

If you are set that a section is the route you want to take, then go for it, tell them that's what you want and don't take no for an answer. Whilst I've not had one personally, I know a lot of people that have had successful sections :) x


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## Sarahcake

I would think that the episiotomy concerns would be more than enough grounds for you to get the section. If it's been well documented that your healing was not good and would be compromised by a further episiotomy then that should be all that you need. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd defo be looking at the section, putting strain on an area that already has issues doesn't sound like a good thing to do imo. I'm interested to see what they say to you, could you update this thread if poss? I hope it goes your way x


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## sarah1980

I had a similar first delivery, had forceps and an episiotomy that took a long time to heal and was left quite traumatised by it all too. I've not thought too much about it in this pregnancy as yet as I've a low lying placenta so may need a section anyway so I've put it out of my mind for the time being as it may be that I don't need to make that decision! If my placenta has moved then I'll be in the same position as you in trying to decide between vaginal or section. I think both have their pros and cons and I'm sure your mw will be up for discussing both options with you. I think it just comes down to preference in this situation, you have to do what is best for you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## xZoeyx

Fire fly - all of us with babies due in January have a secret Facebook group - would you like to join?

Elective c - section is the route I'm taking and I WILL NOT take no for an answer and my mis wife will get that at the first appointment. I had a 50+ hour labour, it was awful, I tore, lost a lot of blood that's I shouldn't have, and was smacked in the face with severe postnatal depression as a result of the whole thing and I absolutely will not go through that again. So I'm not going to give anyone an option. It's your right as a UK citizen to request an elective c section and although they will try and push you not too, they can't force you!


----------



## PhoenixCT

I had an emergency c-section (pre-eclampsia induction and baby's HR plummeted during pushing). I recovered super quick. Up and walking around that day, by the next day I felt 50%, and when I was discharged I felt at about 80%. Felt about 100% better 5 days out. Everyone's different obviously. I've had friends who were still in pain from their vaginal birth weeks after delivery. My incision healed fast, went off the pain meds other than motrin after day 3, and had no complications.


----------



## ClairAye

Hi, I don't know if this is really helpful or not but my first labour was similar to yours and I was offered an elective section which I turned down, mainly because I was due Christmas Eve and would have had to travel over 250 miles away two weeks or so before I was due and live in hospital with my ex and our then 18 month old until I either went into labour or had a section but at my booking appointment we went over my first labour and the midwife had a consultant in on my 13 week appointment to discuss all of my options, if this isn't offered I would definitely ask for it, it was very helpful hearing the ins and outs of my options. :)

Oh, I will also add that my second labour was an absolute breeze but of course you know what you feel is best. Good luck!


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## WackyMumof2

I had a traumatic labour with DS1 as the result of my waters breaking 12 hours before active labour or pushing even commenced. 2 hours of pushing and he just wasn't coming out. Turned out he'd lifted his chin off his chest at the point of when I was able to push which resulted in fetal distress and an emergency section. I did not know that his heart rate jumped to 220bpm and didn't drop below 180bpm until I was in the Maternity ward. His heart rate was pretty stable during labour but the minute his heart rate hit those figures, my midwife was not going to risk vaginal delivery - and just as well because we almost lost him.

Given, I had a traumatic labour which resulted in an emergency section. But prior to that I was dead against anyone taking to me with a scalpel. Was dead against it with DS2 and DS3 too which was just as well because I was able to VBAC successfully. For me personally, no matter how traumatic my labour and delivery was with my first, I knew I wasn't going to have to go though surgery again. Especially when my midwife removed the dressings from my wound only to find that they'd use butterfly stitches to hold the wound closed and 4 layers of tape to hold those together. How it didn't rupture we don't know. I guess I was very lucky.

However that said, it sounds like you had further issues due to a small pelvis and hips. I do, for your safety and that of your baby, believe that an elective section is your's and baby's safest option. Voice your opinions, make sure you are heard and as to why you want the section. If you are ignored, try another OB/GYN. Best of luck. Woman NEED to be heard about what we want and not about what medicine thinks what is best for us.


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------



## Fire_fly

.


----------

